# Best oil for 06 passat 2.0t



## vdub013 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looked thru the threads couldnt find a straight answer. Relatively new vdub owner. Got a 06 Passat 2.0t and was wondering what the best possible oil is to put in my car. Got appx 84k on it now, lookin to do an oil change soon. All help appreciated.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*lots of choices*



vdub013 said:


> Looked thru the threads couldnt find a straight answer. Relatively new vdub owner. Got a 06 Passat 2.0t and was wondering what the best possible oil is to put in my car. Got appx 84k on it now, lookin to do an oil change soon. All help appreciated.


all good, any 502 earl, as well as acea a3/b4, outside that spedtum many swear by shell rotela t6. as long as you use an apropriate product, it's more important that you change it regularly.

you're gonna see some charts and graphs in this post that are really nice, but, the poster complicates thins way to much


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Just pick a brand of 10w-30 synth and your'e done.

Stock engines, with turbos, run great on nice light 30 weight jug oil from Wal*Mart. 

The Mobil 1 HIGH MILES is particularly suited to Euro cars.

Generally, 40 weights are overly thick, esp in winter.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*try a 5w anything 502 acea a3/b4*

the cold weight is more important in a v-dub, they have coolant to oil coolers and the oil temp does not very much by season at operating temp. you want earl to the turbo as soon as posible, 10w is thicker than 5w (slower to flow) when cold. really surprised he held up on a graph or chart.


----------



## turbopoweredturtle (Oct 23, 2011)

I've done 3 oil changes using pentosin 5w40 syn. on my 07 fsi wagon since taking ownership over a year ago..

I like it, the engine runs very smooth and doesn't seem to burn much also getting good mpg.

a deal at ecstuning.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Apexxx said:


> Just pick a brand of 10w-30 synth and your'e done.
> 
> Stock engines, with turbos, run great on nice light 30 weight jug oil from Wal*Mart.
> 
> ...


i don't like this idea at all.

The 2.0T FSI needs more than "Wal-Mart maintenance". 

In your manual, it suggests 5W-40 ideally, but allows 5W-30 as well.
The 502 00 spec is a good thing to look for, but some high quality oils don't necessarily have this spec approval. 
This isn't a simple answer. Everyone can chime in with their own idea of which brand is better but (to me) the absolute necessity of this 2.0T FSI is frequent checks to maintain consumption, and 5000mi OCIs. This engine Nukes oil!



Sent from my 1st generation Motorola brick using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub013 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great. I def have a better idea of what to choose now. Thanks alot for all the input guys. Much appreciated


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

lol at the idea you can't get good oil at WalMart, it may in fact be the best place for lubes. The Edge 5w-30 I used last winter did quite well.

The best FSI UOA I ever saw was on Brad Penn 10w-30. I don't know what others rely on, but I like to see some lab work before I start lecturing on the subject.

Far, far, too much "overthinking" in this area.

Why not start by listing the oils you *wouldn't* use. For me that's a pretty short list. It sort of kills the idea of objective arguments, when there's no list of pros and cons to refer to. 

If you feel like you need a fancy-boy Euro boutique oil that is somehow magical, then I guess no amount of common sense or empirical lab reports can help get over that.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Apexx...no harm meant, but saying a 40 weight is too heavy in the winter is not quite true. As others have said, the cold weight is more important. 

502 oils are not fancy or boutique. Some are better than others, but M1 0w40 is a world class oil. Done. End of story. The 2.0T motors are a unique beast and I am glad I do not own one. Intake deposits, fuel in oil, etc.

I'm not saying the ONLY oils to use are 502. However, some of them have proven to be VERY good oils.

Slapping any old 10w30 synthetic in there is not the best formula.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Take everything he says with a grain of salt. He's been banned from VWV more than once for trollish behavior. 
There are likely very good reasons why the _engineers_ at VWAG specify the oils that they do, and not a "nice light 30 weight jug oil from Wal*Mart."


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure, I'd run M1 0w-40 all the time. An excellent product in most any climate, but it tends to produce high iron wear and burns off pretty fast. It's not hard to beat M1 0w-40 for guys who know how to select oils custom for their needs. See the Brad Penn UOA? Better result than M1 0w-40. M1 also reacts poorly with fuel dilution. 

40 weight IS too thick in cold.











and 10w-30 appears to work excellently.










0w-30 was factory-fill in 1.8t...











So.... find me an oil that WON'T work.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

I'm not going to argue with you. I've read so many of your posts with the same UOA's posted, same stories, blah blah. There are oils that won't work. Period.

M1 0w40 is a top notch lube. Not a lot of oils react well with a lot of fuel in them, and honestly, I've seen many examples of 10k OCIs with no oil loss. Fuel diluting engines are a different story all together.

Other oils may work. I dont deny that. However, it depends on the application, environment, and driving habits. Again, I am not going to argue. You have your thoughts and I have mine. Not just any 30 wt will work. I'm not convinced that a >3.5 HTHS is necessary, but I see no reason to stray away when there are a lot of oils that would cover that requirement. As always, use what you want. Your car. Maybe when I am not under warr, I will try some things too. We'll see.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*that's more like it*



Apexxx said:


> Sure, I'd run M1 0w-40 all the time. An excellent product in most any climate, but it tends to produce high iron wear and burns off pretty fast. It's not hard to beat M1 0w-40 for guys who know how to select oils custom for their needs. See the Brad Penn UOA? Better result than M1 0w-40. M1 also reacts poorly with fuel dilution.
> 
> 40 weight IS too thick in cold.
> 
> ...


it's not rocket science, don't know why vag or bmw haven't hired you a a consultant (actually i do)


----------



## Dubbergrl21 (Feb 3, 2015)

5w 40


----------

